# Google- GBS, HUS, IBS, RA: An Alphabet Soup of Danger - Food Safety News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*GBS, HUS, IBS, RA: An Alphabet Soup of Danger**Food Safety News**Irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS) is one disorder in a spectrum of common functional gastrointestinal disorders. Symptoms of IBS can include constipation, diarrhea, alternating diarrhea and constipation, abdominal pain, urgency, bloating, straining at *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

